# Hatch



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

OK.. this is the second time in a month I have seen these guy's... I'm guessing they are peppermint shrimp as I have three of them at least one carries eggs from time to time... my pipe fish go absolutely nutty over them.. the sea horses eat them but not with the gusto the pipe fish do.. the hatch always seems to be at night/ early morning at or around the time the blue lights come on... by the time I get home tonight there wont be a single one left..


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Its hard to see but I have had cleaner shrimp and peppermint spawn in the aquarium but the "larval" stage requires some special attention to raise up properly. A regular spawning occurrence is generally a sign of a optimal living conditions along with certain environmental ques. Mine rarely do so anymore as the older they get the less likely they are to spawn, many of these shrimps require a shedding prior to mating.

Nothing quite like live foods to help keep a reef vibrant and healthy, so I would say a nice bonus to the aquarium life and what I refer to as cheap thrills...I get all excited when these spawning events take place, you can't help but hope that some of these little guys will settle out somewhere.


----------



## Roccus (Nov 1, 2013)

badxgillen said:


> Its hard to see but I have had cleaner shrimp and peppermint spawn in the aquarium but the "larval" stage requires some special attention to raise up properly. A regular spawning occurrence is generally a sign of a optimal living conditions along with certain environmental ques. Mine rarely do so anymore as the older they get the less likely they are to spawn, many of these shrimps require a shedding prior to mating.
> 
> Nothing quite like live foods to help keep a reef vibrant and healthy, so I would say a nice bonus to the aquarium life and what I refer to as cheap thrills...I get all excited when these spawning events take place, you can't help but hope that some of these little guys will settle out somewhere.


Mine shed often... they were very small when I got them... as I said.. this is the second spawning event... My pipe fish also had young but I never saw them.. one day the male was very pregnant.. the next day he was thin as a rail...


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it was Coral magazine that had a great article about a DIY spawning trap made up of a cheap dollar store solar light, as it is not too bright and has a built in photo receptor in it turning it on in the dark, and some floats put around a cottage cheese container that has had its bottom cut off so the larval stage can get inside but not exit the sides. The light goes in the lid with a small cut out hole for it to be exposed. Most spawning occurs during the night or later on and are generally attracted to the "lunar" light AKA the moon. 

Sorry if my description is poor, you may be able to look it up online.


----------

